# Video



## Shakeyla Shinholster (Apr 4, 2017)

Hello every one I am an aspiring artist. I paint with my mouth. Check out my work and give me some critiques. The more I can learn the better. ? https://youtu.be/GkV4of2Jhho


----------



## blvdartists (Feb 7, 2017)

this is the best typical this to describe.


----------

